# A long, long time ago...



## SarahD (Jan 11, 2014)

...I wrote some stuff.  I'd like to do it some more but it's all a bit scary, especially when you've been away as long as I have.  A good few years.  But I would like to say 'Hi' and make some writing buddies! :redface2:


----------



## Crash_Tomas (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey, Sarah! I've been away from here for a while also. I've done it a few times actually, haha. But this place is still welcoming and I'm sure you'll get back into it and indeed make some friends. Welcome back!


----------



## SarahD (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks Crash. And welcome back to you also!


----------



## Nickleby (Jan 11, 2014)

Writers, in my experience, tend to do their best work when they forget about their audience. In other words, write what you want, how you want. That should take care of the "scary" business, too.

Welcome to Writing Forums!


----------



## John_O (Jan 11, 2014)

Welcome to the group Sarah !!


----------



## Deleted member 54984 (Jan 13, 2014)

Welcome to the Writing Forums!


----------

